#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Petrel Step by Step

## temr

Folks now i have time to start petrel course so as usual all extra data will be loaded to 4shared folder 
The course i will introduce will cover almost all areas except seismic - the reason is for seismic you need to use more advance tools like IESX or Charizma, petrel only suitable for visualization and express analysis.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] folder with chapters
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - with all other data 
The program will consist of the following chapters
1. Introduction to geological modeling and reserve calculation
2. Overview of the Petrel - general what you can done and what you can not done with petrel
3. Input data tree (Well data)
4. Input data tree (tops data)
5. Input data tree (surface data and points)
6. Input data tree (polygons)
7. Input data tree (images and other data)
8. Fault modeling
9. Structural modeling
11. Geometrical modeling
12.Facies modeling
13. Petrophysical modeling
14. Saturation  modeling
15. Data analysis process
16. Volume calculations
17. How control quality of model 


18. Upscaling
19. How control quality of upscale model
20. Writing simple workflow ( wells, surfaces, logs)
21. Exporting data to simulator
So we will need the following
Petrel 2009.1 or hire , Excel 
Please do not ask me for the Petrel as i do not have it
So lets start ...........See More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## temr

Chapter 1
Introduction to geological modeling and reserve calculation
The science of geological modeling and reserve calculation was born when the human started to ask the how i can calculate what i have inplace , the more sophisticated publication were started to appeared at the beginning of 20 century.
I will simplify and give just background if you need detail you can find books in this folder for almost any discipline i will mention
So what data are  used  calculate  what is inplace ???
1. Interpretation of seismic 2D lines or 3D survey.
The approach of for seismic interpretation is the following 
the wave in medium are traveling with certain speed the more density of medium the faster wave passing the medium. On the boarder of 2 medium with different densities speed of wave is changing - this is key principal in seismic acquisition and interpretation process .
To get or write seismic , on surface you need source of wave ( vibrator or dynamite) and receiver  
You produce waves and read what time each produced wave travel to ground reflects and been red by receiver. Then you start to process seismic . The final result is seismic in time . To convert you seismic to depth you need to build valid velocity model based on measurements in wells.
So results of seismic can give you boundary of two media with different density - this may be horizon or fault.
The other thing you can do  with 3D seismic ids to define different geobodies and  attributes , based on them you can predict some parameters in inner well space like pseudo-porosity.
2. Well Data
The data you use is horizons boundaries and log interpretation.
During well drilling  , well logging process taking place 
The purpose of this process to make measurements in drilling hole to do the following
1. Define  litology
2. Define porosity
3. Define resistivity


Several logging tools  are available now, but all of them are working based on physical effects and the source of they measurements are
1. Radioactivity
2. Wave time travel
3. Resistivity
The boundary of horizons
I will pass interpretation of the horizon process as this is process where person interpret horizon boundaries based only on his experience and vision and if for example you put 2 geologist in to 1 data set you will get at the end two different results  - it is not a joke .
Log interpretation 
The logging tools writes data vs depth on step basis - it mean there is no data between steps , and as usual this data are results of linear interpolation of two points . The standard for now is Las 2.0 
So interpreter uses several set of curves and his task is to calculate following set of curves 
1. Pay
2.Porosity
3. Sw 
4. Ressum table
So this 3 set of curves are a must to calculate reserves in model 
Reservoir summation table is table where you put averages values for each well for each horizon.
3.Core data
During drilling also you need to take core sample the and for running following analysis 
1. RCA 
2. SCAL
RCA ( routine core analysis)
On this analysis you get following data 
1. Porosity measurements ( to match calculated vs fact porosity)
2. Density measurements ( to get constants when calculating porosity from density logs)
1. Permeability vertical horizontal ( needed for permeability calculation and cut off)
2.  Core structure analysis (for litology purposes)
3. Litology analysis ( for facies model purposes)
4. Resistivity analysis ( core sample saturated with brine to get resistivity values for Sw calculation by Archie formula)

SCAL(special core analysis)
1. Capillary pressure (defining the values of pressure and irreducible water saturation Swi)
2. Defining residual oil saturation (Imbibition drainage process)
3. Relative permeability (Imbibition drainage process)
Relative permeability directly not are not used in  geological modeling but can be helpful during defining Sw cutoff 
Well test data 
To define position of you oil-water contact or gas-oil contact or gas-water contact you need to data 
1. Sw by logs
2. Well test data 
Well test data
After well finished you need to perforate and test it so each well have this following data during testing
1. Date of testing 
2. Interval of testing
3. What been produced from interval
You will need all this data when you will define you initial let say OWC. Some times OWC tend to go up during production and for this you need to analysis dates and if need trash the certain data as YOU CULCULATE RESERVES AT TIME WHEN NO PRODUCTION TOOK PLACE
Fluid data
To get this data samples of fluids for reservoir take to laboratory where runs several test 
the result of this test several but you need following
1. Initial Formation Volume Factor of oil  (Bo - says what fraction of oil in reservoir condition to standard conditions)
2. Initial Formation Volume Factor of gas (Bg - says what fraction of oil in reservoir condition to standard conditions)
3. Initial Gas oil Ratio(GoR - says how much gas solved in 1 volume of oil in reservoir conditions)
4. Initial condensate (Rv - says how much condensate solved in gas )

 
Reserve calculation formulae
So how do we calculate reserves in place in standard conditions.
Before we need to calculate HSPV - hydrocarbon saturated pore volume 
Bulk=All volume of you reservoir which lays above owc 
NTG = Ration of  net thickness to gross thickness in wells
NET=NTG*Bulk
PORO = average ( weighted on net ) porosity values 
PV=Poro*Net
Sw= average ( weighted on PV ) Sw values 
Soil=1-Sw
Sgas=1-Sw-Sor
where Sor oil residual oil saturation
HSPV= Bulk*NTG*Poro*(1-Sw)
for gas
HSPV= Bulk*NTG*Poro*(1-Sw-Sor)

 OIL in standard m3
OIP= HSPV*(1/Bo)
Gas free in standard m3
GIP= HSPV*(1/Bg)
Gas solved in standard m3
GIP= OIP*GOR
Condensate
Condensate= GIP *Rv




One lyric step out 
During my long practice i heard a lot of time that old fashion reserve calculation or manual and modern 3D systems are different in they approach(1) . My opinion is that they implement same algorithms and the different between them is that 3D models give more precise results than hand calculation, keep this in mind when you will work with old people who far from 3d models, and try not to harm them with the expression(1) which is not correct

----------


## temr

Link to chapter 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Alamen Gandela

that's great 
thanx bro

----------


## coyee

I'am ready to follow, temr..

thanks

----------


## temr

Overview of the Petrel - general what you can done and what you can not done with petrel
So for newcommers there is a hard decision what software to use .
For the moment on the market there several commercial packages available.
They are
Petrel from Schlumberger , Rms - form Roxar , Powermodel from Landmark .
There is also inhouse software like Gocad but in order to work on them you need to work in host company . 
The most popular are Petrel form Schlumberger and Rms from Roxar .
It is up to you what to choose but i would advise you take Petrel and to understand the reason lets go to the past ...................
in 2002 Schlumberger acquired Technoguide company and there product Petrel . But who are this people standing for Technoguide company ?.  Several Roxar employees for years were trying to enhance Rms with features they thought would breakthrough the product , but as usual management pay no attention to their efforts, and our heroes decided to quite . After they found Technoguide company and make they own package called Petrel . In 2 years they throw away Rms from key customer- that was there 1 win and sweet revenge....
So Petrel is enhance and more advance version of RMS - take the best . 
So for what purposes you can use petrel.
1. Data base - it is quite reliable data base which can contain various type of data related to you project. The data of a various types, even you can store reservoir maps in jpeg format , how - will be shown later.
2. Log interpretation tool - within petrel you can make simple calculations on well logs , make statistics and make regression analysis calculations. Petrel does not have buildin petrophysical formulas but you can easily put them the only  requirements for that you need to know them.
3. Geological interpretation tool - you can easily build cross-sections with certain logs to make geological interpretation of you horizons. It is more user friendly and easy to understand process 
4. Fluid contact interpretation - making comment logs you can easily make cross section with all you well tests to see the depth of you well inflow
5. Making function - you can make correlation of 2 parameters and create function. This function can be used as trend or input data. This tool is quite useful as it allows you fast to find needed correlation. For example you need to see is there any function between depth and poro . In normal life you would need to open each log and put values of depth curve and poro curve to excel sheet . Here you just click 2 buttons and you get your correlation. 
6. Making editing surfaces - You can make and edit surfaces using several algos , and make any statistic , volume and area calculation and different edit operations .
7. Loading and visualizing 2D and 2 D seismic - Loading 2D 3D seismic
8. Interpret seismic ( horizons, bodies) - several tools available for seismic interpretation , but as i said before i will pass this section as i am not professional in it 
9. Building velocity models - making simple velocity models to convert from time to depth 
10. Making fault models - Advance tool to create fault  with vast import parameters , will be covered later
11. Making corner point grid - The corner point format assumes that grid cell corners are distributed along vertical, linear pillars. All grid cells have 8 corners, but these may not be geometrically distinct due to grid pinch-outs. Since the grids are allowed to contain vertical faults, all the eight corners are provided for each grid block.
12. Structural modeling - Making complex horizon and zones with possible pitchout zones 
13 Facies modeling - facies are a body of rock with specified characteristics , so petrel has as deterministic and stochastic algos to model . Also it has algos to model environment of depositions like channels , delt, etc.
14 Petrophysical modeling - quite advance tool to model petrophysical parameters like NTG , Poro and Perm in inner well space , i will describe later available algos 
15 Volume calculation - Calculate volumes of you model for any type of HC 
16 Make upscaling - Upscaling process is when you try to change resolution of you new grid but take parameters from existing grid with different scale .
17 Make data analysis - statistical tools for searching ranges and making proper data destitution will be covered in detail in certain chapter
18 Make statistics - this is lack in RMS but vast in petrel you can take any statistic you want 
16 Simulation ( i will not describe it as running all simulation in other simulator)
17. Importing and visualizing eclipse results - this is a keen point as Flowvis is peace of sh*t and completely stacks with big simulation models ( >400 k active cells) . You can easily import and view you results and print for example  current pressure maps weighed on poro volume and get average reservoir pressure around your wells ( more advance compare to WBP9)
18. Making workflows - this is powerful tool that can speed up you process it several times , you can create export change rebuild surfaces points logs properties automatically . I will dedicate one full chapter were we will construct several easy workflow and will supply you with existing workflows.
19.Writing you own plugins - but this world is not perfect certain things you can not do in workflows or you can but the process is to slow. Plagins is the add in you can write in Ocean environment using Visual Basic . It is advance area so if any has Ocean for 2009 you are welcome to post it here .
What you can not do in petrel 
There is now dedicated workflow to model saturation and this you need to create by yourself

----------


## temr

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## findaposition

plz 。go on

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Temr,

Please carry on. It will be usefull to us.
Thanks

----------


## coyee

patient friends..

----------


## mesozoic

thank you very much!

----------


## dipak_m

thanks

----------


## temr

Dear all i will continue this two part were quite easy 
all others take much more time to compose


stay tunedSee More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## temr

In this chapter i will review the interface of petrel with the several comments on how to make certain thing 
The way i will structure the manual is the following i will only give you guidelines and hints , everything else you need to do by yourself using petrel manual. Also i will give same web links or links to materials for advance reading.
Before start, download data set from  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I would recommend in parallel to start also reading books on VBA Excel - it is powerful tool which can help you short you work time consumption  several times .
For example now for me to load Ressum table as discreet logs to petrel using my macros takes approximately 5 minutes for 100 wells, while manual load of data for each well can take much more time
During the course i will supply simple excel spreadsheets with macros which will help you to prepare data for loading, but if you want to understand them and go advanced you need to learn.

the VBA  samples link ( Russian English)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
The VBA book link (English)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The VBA book link (Russian)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Also i will recommend to following sources
Coordinates systems -will give you general understanding of projection 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Geostatic software library till  2008 all Petrel petrophysical algos are describe here)
Source code of kriging and SGS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
All other handout will come as books and will be putted to the following folder 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 
So let review petrel interface 
Below is a standard petrel window 







 
Below you will find description of each panel 
1 .  
Program menu which contents standard menu factions and specific petrel function. Standard you can find in petrel manual for specific useful functions are 
Reference project tool

Reference project tool , this tool is for copy from one project to another with following restrictions, 
-you can not copy from newer version background project( let say 2009 version)  to older master project let (say 2008 version)
-you can not copy data within different coordinates system, the only data you can copy in this case is a workflow
 
Project settings 


Coordinate system - this one you need to link your well coordinate systems and for example seismic coordinates , also this stuff is required when you work with Google petrel pluging, which will be covered in plugin section.
 
Free memory

When you work with big models there is problem with allocation of memory and as a result Petrel halted. To avoid this try to use this button- its free reserved program memory.


2.  
The most useful form my point is 
1.Center view of you displayed data 
2. Point of camera view
3. Vertical scale 
all others explore by yourself)
3.
Custom tool bar dedicated to each process we will cover it in other chapters 
 
4.
In the window you can display following data
3D window - all 3d data 
2D window - all 2D data
Function window - function you build in petrel
Histogram window - statistics
Map window - maps 
Well section window  
Cross section window - cross section of 3d propety 
to add new window 

Keep in mind that having many windows in project can result to slow Petrel work - try to minimize number of you windows 
 

5.
  - the actual data base of all input data you loading in project which is 
1. Well data - well head , deviation, logs, core data, pictures, comment data , event data , production data
2. Seismic data - 2D, 3D seismic and interpretation, note that Petrel do not store the Seismic as own binary , unless you make attributes, its seismic link file to project . So if you copy project do not forget to copy seismic data 
3. Surface or points - grid surfaces or points data , usually seismic interpretation of created surfaces 
4. Tops data - geological interpretation of you horizons or faults
There are other type of data but we will focus on this 4 , because this is the minimum set to able you make valid model and reserve calculation.
6.
  - the cornerpoint property grid repository .  Place where petrel stores all 3D Models
7.
  - the results window  .  
8.
  - the place where petrel stores all data templates  .Here by 2 clicking you can change template of any existing or add your templates .  
9.
  - the workflow repository. The place where petrel stores user workflows . This is advance part of Petrel , and as far as i know non of the existing programs has the same variety and flexibility of user commands or macros like petrel does . So if you want to be faster than people around pay a lot of attention to the chapter where we will cover basic macro programs.
 
10.
  - the processes menu. If you want to know what petrel can do in terms of task just open the menu and what is there 
1. Importing data 
to list all available formats petrel can talk to just click 

for 2009 it is 125 but be very open to ASCII format 
2. Stratigraphic modeling - make edit tops and well correlation
3. Geophysics - seismic interpretation and attribute analysis , velocity modeling
4.Structural modeling - fault modeling, making grid 
5.Property modeling - or modeling properties in inner well space
6.Upscaling - process where you change transform property values from one geometrical scale to another  
7.Fracture modeling - tool to model fractures , as its related to double poro or perm models i will not describe it as it is advance tool.
8. Well engineering - tool to model well construction , but where and how to put project wells it will not say you, this is something i will explain you in separate chapter 
9. Simulation - having license of eclipse you can run simulation case va Petrel - i will pass this cause i running simulation in Tnavigator, the tool is more advance in terms of interface than eclipse  but giving the same results , so if you will have question ask but there will be no dedicated chapter for this process
10 Utilities - All utilities you need to run you gmodel, will be covered in detail later
11. Plugins - user programs if i will find plagins fro 2009 i will make brief overview of them . In order to create them you need to have Ocean API license and be advance in with Visual Basic
 
11.
  - the place where all you result cases are stored like volume calculation
12.
  - Windows management window. you can switch here between your windows add or delete the one you do not need 
link to chapter with picks **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## geologist_wael

Thank you very much

----------


## temr

The Rescue format documentation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tiotech

Hi temr,

Many thanks for your efforts. 
I am just joining you guys. Please can you rehearse a bit and give me some time to follow.

Regards,

----------


## temr

> Hi temr,
> 
> Many thanks for your efforts. 
> I am just joining you guys. Please can you rehearse a bit and give me some time to follow.
> 
> Regards,



Hi you will have a lot of time as next chapter will be ready in 4 days as i expect

----------


## ahmedm

following

----------


## binnyoo7

thankss fr d pain ur taking sir :Smile:

----------


## temr

> thankss fr d pain ur taking sir



Sharing the knowledge is not a pain, trust me - so do not worry for me
For all ,
I am preparing new data set from existing field and it takes more time to convert coordinate system to not abuse license holder))
we will make the model from this set 
As many of you email there is a problem with version of Petrel
so rather than have final project in version 2009.1 i will reverse the task
I will supply you data in asci format 
we will together load the data and will build data set and the model in your version of petrel 
step by step
So expect me to be online with data in 3 days i hope

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

thanks tamr.
i didnt know you ve started this tutorial you promised...i was your student in the ecl step by step and its was awesome.
many many thanks.
my 2009.1 petrel seems to crash every time i try saving or opening a project and hence, its been quite useless for me.
i would appreciate any help from anyone....plssssssssssssssss
so i wont miss out on this great tutorial by tamr.
thanks tamr and all agn
waiting for your help.
my ad is seuncaroline at yahoo dot com

----------


## kbhatti

Hi Guys, joined today. I need to start Petrel as beginner.
I have 2 things in mind:
1- How can I have stand alone version of Petrel for my laptop having win 7 32 bit professional?
2- Where I get free manual as beginner's traning manual?

Kay

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Kbhatti,
For answer your questions
1. Contact Schlumberger
2. Follow this tutorial by Temr

----------


## pantherKL

just a comment for Gocad, it's not an in house software, it was started in a research consortium w*w.gocad.org, but the company like che*ron develop their make their own plugin/

See More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## temr

> just a comment for Gocad, it's not an in house software, it was started in a research consortium w*w.gocad.org, but the company like che*ron develop their make their own plugin/



 Thanks for the comment ...
Dear all i am now in the trip will come back soon with the presents..........
Stay tuned

----------


## br_benz

thank you very much, really its very intresting

----------


## ipatah

back to petrel,

does anyone have a demo data for petrel like segy, las file etc? we need to follow manual with data..

----------


## anihita

here is the study material for Petrel, though its an old edition, but it will help a lot :





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anihita

other course material for petrel, may be someone has posted it earlier




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...







> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...

----------


## balajivangaru

Than k u verymuch, and Please continue "temr".................Please.............Please..  ...........So many members are  wait for u?????????

----------


## Tejaswy

I need to put some horizontal wells in my reservoir, How do i do that?
Can you help ?

----------


## temr

Hello everybody!
It is take time as i make the input data by myself 
Here is Chapter 3 part 1 well heads 
Excell file link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
well head file link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Chapter link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Chapter 4 part1.
In this chapter we will  load well data needed for the project which are 
1.well heads data 
2.well logs data 
3.event data 
4.production data
5.comment log data
6. Tops data
Well heads 
Start petrel an safe you project 

Now you have plain project .
The first thing you need to do is load you well heads data 
The following data is a must 
1. Well name 
2. X-coordinate
3. Y-coordinate
4. Kelli bushing 
5. Bottom depth
6. Well Deviation.
For this project i skip deviation but will give you short description
All data mentioned above are well know . I want to keep you attention on kelly bushing 
kelly bushing or rotary bushing is fn adapter that serves to connect the rotary table to the kelly.
But in petrel this is altitude or sub sea true vertical depth (SSTVD) of rotary table 
Why rotary table not well head ?? The main reason that you make logging form rotary table and measure depth(MD) from the table. Kb and well deviation then used to convert your MD values to SSTVD values.
I supply the file with small macro for you is the main task to analysis it as i will use this file in my next examples 
Note . In order to make the button working you need to enable macros in you excel do the following
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

in the excel file you have all data needed so press the button
After pressing the button the will be file in the directory where you place excel file  
This is text file with all the data needed to load your well heads 
Return to your input window in Petrel 

Wright click and choose import to the tree 

You will be taken to petrel import window

if you open file type window you will see the list of formats that supported by petrel 
Note:  there two major types of format ASCII and binary try to use ASCII format when taking or giving data as you can read data in this format.
 
From drop down menu choose well heads

 and choose our file heads.inc

 
Petrel red the file and show dialog 

As i used headers i old petrel the data i use in text file . But if you are not use headers you can do manual assign of columns in the file 
Press cancel and do the following 
Open in test editor file heads.inc

delete 3 first rows save and close the file 
Now repeat opening of well heads 
 
this is standart window if you are not using headers or yor headers corrupted

So now lets make manual load 
Press left button of your mouse and select all colums  and press remove button . Now click 5 time on add button 
 
You will get following window

Now from drop down menu tell petrel what each column means 

Keep in mind this option. It says to petrel how many rows it should skip during reading of file in this case 7 not 9 change it to 7 and press ok for all
Now you get well folder with your wells 
Click and launch new 3D window here

Select all wells by pressing to wells 

To change appearance of you wells double click on well folder and you will be taken to well global settings window 

In Style window you can change appearance of wells 
Now lets go to the menu we have under well folder.
There 5 subfolders under wells 
1. Global well logs
2. Global completion
3. Well attributes
4. Well filters
5. Saved search



Global well logs - folder were petrel process and store well logs 
Global completions - folder were petrel stores completion or event data like perforations, casings diameters, plugs etc.
Global observed data - folder where you can store production o volumetric data like oil gas water rates and injections.
Well filters - define and store of custom well filters
Saved searches - folder to save create search of wells 
This is end for now ..........................

----------


## temr

> I need to put some horizontal wells in my reservoir, How do i do that?
> Can you help ?



Will be in next chapter

----------


## Tejaswy

Ya thanks for that.
How long will that take.?
Not to rush you ....I am in a rush  so!!!!

----------


## DeyMed

thank's

----------


## temr

> Ya thanks for that.
> How long will that take.?
> Not to rush you ....I am in a rush  so!!!!



In order to put project well you need to do the following 


.....See More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## temr

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## modeller

great work.. thanks and continue, its remarkable effort!

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Temr,
To create new well path why not you using the process called 'well path design' in Petrel. What is difference between your method and well path design method. I am also in learning stage.

Thanks

----------


## temr

Dipak, no difference in terms of results 
But what if you do not have license for this well engineering module???
I showing you here what you can do in petrel "manually"
You can try to built it using standard method and my and make comparison.
If you do this comparison please share with us what is better and fast
Rgds

----------


## hojbarnaz

ok temr  sir you continue in your own way, we are waiting for your lesson

----------


## Tejaswy

WOo Hoo temr....Woo hoo to you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tejaswy

Its true that not all Petrel have "well path deviations plugin"
it needs to be licenced from  SLB. 
I do not have the license from SLB for instance.
I had to get it made from a friend who had the license.
I have one more question temr.

My friend sent me the *.pet file  and the *.sim file. It was made in Petrel 2009.2 and this will not open in Petrel 2009.1.
I cannot open the *.Pet in Petrel 2009.1 as it says it was made in a new version.
Do you have any work arounds for this?
You have been great help temr. I am very indebted to you .

----------


## temr

Well in fact you cant open the new version of project in old petrel version - the reason is maintenance you pay to $chlubmerger , the only way to open this files is to **** binary files located in *.pet folder that process called reverse engineering and in order to do this you need some skills in programming.
The easiest way just ask you friend to send you the project in ascii format if it is input data 
And if it is the model ask him to export grid in RESCUE format 
If you can list the data you want to use i can advise you needed export formats

----------


## Tejaswy

Well ya, my friend  has gone for a holiday, I have to wait for him to get back.
If I have the horizontal wells  in a format that I can use, I can import them into any project I make on Petrel 2009.1.

Although now I am contemplating of making the whole damn model in eclipse and get it done with.Sure it will take some time but it will be steady.
 :Big Grin: 

I just need the Pet file to open in  2009.1.... Damn!!
Lot of time went into designing it.!

----------


## egypet

thanx

----------


## nps

Great work and great attitude temr. Thank you.

----------


## temr

To all i a little busy now hope to continue soon

See More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## Shakespear

For you guys I offer this paper which I found while helping in the question here on Static Pressure.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy :-)

It is a Good Day  :Smile:

----------


## bolaman

Do anyone have a Petrel demo file called Gulfaks_demo? I downloaded a tutorial here on the forum but can't find that file, and the whole manual revolves around it.

----------


## paolomaldini

Merci beaucoup

----------


## budakbaik

is any one can upload any 3D seismic data set i want to trying petrel software to

----------


## lusmepa

thanks you very much......

regards..

----------


## dipak_m

Dear Temr,

Please please continue your Petrel course

Thanks

----------


## vu_vantien

Thanks so much. These materials are really helpful to me  :Big Grin: .

----------


## elbelli2008

I have a Course

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Cool:

----------


## binnyoo7

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## acang_024

Dear Sir,
may i ask, how do you make saturation model? what kind of data i have to prepare to make a saturation map? is it any correction from engineering data such as capillary pressure?


thanks a lot
best regard,
acang_024

----------


## dipak_m

Dear elbelli2008

Is it possible to reload your course materials?  I am unable to download.

----------


## terrya

Well, i just found that if you do upscaling on your property modeling or your petrophysical modeling, the upscale will usually be lower or higher than the well logs data and this happen to my deviated well (+-30degree)

See More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## Ayax

Ok that's great!

I want add me to this topic, We learn more about PETREL I'm new with PETREL but, I hope to help in everything it can..


Thank's "Term"

----------


## Ayax

Thanks Anihita for share the PETREL course 2004!

----------


## lovfairy

There's no Petrel class offered in my school. But I know Petrel is a widely used software, which may be helpful in seeking jobs. I wanna learn it by myself. Thanks for your info.

----------


## Ayax

Hi dudes!

I take *the information that TEMR* was share with the community Egepet.net and concentrate the advance in a *word file*  in order to do more easy follow this help "PETL Step by step".

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

::from community to community::

Regards to all and success in 2011!!

----------


## braindrain

> Hi dudes!
> 
> I take *the information that TEMR* was share with the community Egepet.net and concentrate the advance in a *word file*  in order to do more easy follow this help "PETL Step by step".
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for yor Kindness and please provide similar type material for begainer......!

----------


## temr

> Hi dudes!
> 
> I take *the information that TEMR* was share with the community Egepet.net and concentrate the advance in a *word file*  in order to do more easy follow this help "PETL Step by step".
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great job Ayax

----------


## Debbie

Temr, I sent you an email. Pls reply.

----------


## temr

> Its true that not all Petrel have "well path deviations plugin"
> it needs to be licenced from  SLB. 
> I do not have the license from SLB for instance.
> I had to get it made from a friend who had the license.
> I have one more question temr.
> 
> My friend sent me the *.pet file  and the *.sim file. It was made in Petrel 2009.2 and this will not open in Petrel 2009.1.
> I cannot open the *.Pet in Petrel 2009.1 as it says it was made in a new version.
> Do you have any work arounds for this?
> You have been great help temr. I am very indebted to you .



 Tejaswy, to be able to import the model ( only model no input data) from upper version to lower version of petrel ask you friend to export the model in Open Petrel Format(binary)
then import the model
input data can be easily exported - imported in ascii format
I checked 2010 were imported to 2009

----------


## Eric_Cartman

Hi everyone.
I need help, can't find out how to set well bore diameter.
I looked at well completion design, global completions, casing. I tried to change different parameters and nevertheless I export simulation case for Eclipse its still the same value in COMPDAT clue word  :Frown: 
Please tell me how to change it.

----------


## Alejandr

Hi guys,
I really need Petrel installer, I have being look for this but I haven't found nothing. Please share the installer.

thanks.

----------


## ggwwbb

have a see, thanks

----------


## hemnsabah

Thanks TEMR,really interesting.....

See More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## br_benz

> other course material for petrel, may be someone has posted it earlier



thiere is one file protected by password, could you give us this password please

----------


## mostafa_monir

Thank u this really great

----------


## seka_mena

please 
can i have complete project (wells+seismic)
thanks

----------


## michaelchau

can u give me the all chapter in petrel step by step thread?
my email: cpmnhat@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## geophysicien1

i need a demo data please give me linkis to download tank you in advance

----------


## paolomaldini

PETROPHYSICAL MODELING IN PETREL  -  PERMEABILITY PROPERTY 

PLEASE I NEED TO CREATE PROPERTY OF PERMEABILITY DATA FROM CORE DATA.
I THINK THAT IS WITH A FUNCTION XY  LOG NORMAL   X=K LOG ESC   Y = POROSITY NORMAL ESC.

IF ANYONE CAN HELP WITH WORKFLOW.
THANKS IN ADVANCE. 
I HOPE YOUR HELP.

pmaldini85@hotmail.com

----------


## jordonliu

> other course material for petrel, may be someone has posted it earlier



"http://www.mediafire.com/?ymjmidn2ziw" should come out as "Week 3", but "Valid or Delected File" insteads it, so I appteciate you can send it to me, pls help me!!
My email:sharptor@gmail
Thanks in advance!  
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## ahmed radwan

please i want data for petrel 2009

----------


## 6thgear

Too bad this threat takes too long time to finish..

I was expected for more, but thanks TEMR for show us some prelude in Petrel..

----------


## temr

> Too bad this threat takes too long time to finish..
> 
> I was expected for more, but thanks TEMR for show us some prelude in Petrel..



1.If you are so cleaver open the manual and start your own thread 
2.You are here just to take information
3.If you do not like something keep  preLude yourselves and go to the point 1

----------


## paolomaldini

SOMEBODY CAN SHARE A WORKFLOW or manual TO DETERMINATE OGIP STOCHASTIC WITH Monte Carlo analysis In Petrel.
thanks in advance.

----------


## Bhargav Bhatt

hy guys i want petral...any links?

See More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## dante89

Anyone have property modeling demo data for training Petrel. Please share with everyone

----------


## litmancer

Hello everybody, 

Im trying to import a big data set from RMS project to Petrel, but it seems to be quite dificult, any help could be useful.

Thanks

----------


## burundi

Hello Temr,

Please you have been of great help. I have been folowing ur thread. I sincerely appreciate it.

I will be also grateful if i can communicate with you one on one via email. Coz i really like the good work u are doing here. I am very new to petrel and i need to learn and know how to use it. I have tried several times to use it, but i couldnt. I will be very grateful if u can consider my request once again, my email address is efeworu@yahoo.com



I am am new with PETREL. I have 2010.1 model of PETREL. I wan to build a geologic model of a particular reservoir from the scratch. Please what set of data do i need? Lets say i get these data, Hod do i convert them to ASCII format? Then finally, How do i input these data into Petrel?

I will be most grateful if Someone can help me with a step by step process. on these. my email address is efeworu@yahoo.com

Thank you.

----------


## olevin

I dont have petrel

----------


## temr

> Hello Temr,
> 
> Please you have been of great help. I have been folowing ur thread. I sincerely appreciate it.
> 
> I will be also grateful if i can communicate with you one on one via email. Coz i really like the good work u are doing here. I am very new to petrel and i need to learn and know how to use it. I have tried several times to use it, but i couldnt. I will be very grateful if u can consider my request once again, my email address is efeworu@yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> I am am new with PETREL. I have 2010.1 model of PETREL. I wan to build a geologic model of a particular reservoir from the scratch. Please what set of data do i need? Lets say i get these data, Hod do i convert them to ASCII format? Then finally, How do i input these data into Petrel?
> ...



Thanks for you feedback, but now i am luck of time doing my direct responsibilities, sorry.
If you will follow the thread and will use data set i prepared i think that will help you
Regards

----------


## geoesdras

somebody know how to make a cross plot between seismic and log in petrel, for exemple, a seismic attribute and porosity log

----------


## Zhing Xa

dear burundi please tell us what base data you have. in geological modeling you need many data from many sources. you can create a model by some data but your model has uncertinetly!

----------


## maple

Ok I am pondering should I learn Petrel for a simple 3D geological model simulation via Eclipse.

The model consists of:
A dome 3D anticline structure
With 5 diff. layers

What my team have done so far:
The crude way of doing this is via eclipse data file which is to have a square block says dimension of 50 by 50 by 80 in DX,DY and DZ and "cut" the block  from the outside and the inside to get our "dome or cone" shape using NTG 0 keyword. 
Obviously this is crude and only works for homogenous geo model and it is extremely difficult to populate the cell manually with different permeability and porosity consistent with geological layering.
So far we have done a 2D model which is fairly easy since we used the TOPS keyword which automatically set-up the correct layer permeability and porosity since it is inclined. 

Now exporting this for 3D problem, do you guys reckon I can used Petrel in order to create this 3D model without seismic, petrophysical and other hard/soft data?

Thanks for the help and tips.

----------

thanks very much sir, but i have a quiry regarding core date pertaining kx and Ky (PERMIBILITY) WHAT WE USE IN PETREL X OR Y OR AVERAGE?

----------


## temr

> thanks very much sir, but i have a quiry regarding core date pertaining kx and Ky (PERMIBILITY) WHAT WE USE IN PETREL X OR Y OR AVERAGE?



If you have full data you better to model x, y directions separately, but since the permeability is one of the match parameters during history match i would advise you to average x and y directions

----------


## Jasem

hello dear users. i need some information for Gaussian Random Function Simulation (GRFS) method. i see this method added in Petrel 2009 and see good result by using it  :Smile: 

please help me for recognize GRFS method  :Smile:

----------


## mshakeel44

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## lorpinse

:Frog: downloaded thanks

----------


## aqeel wahbi

thanks

----------


## mshakeel44

How to build stratigraphic column in Petrel?

----------

in petrel can i ask petrel to present me k and Dz in A TABE for each well?

----------


## DAH7542

You can do this by using Petrel RE:
1. You'll be able to see Perm values under Models tab (Properties option), but you'll need to create DZ as a property, simply rigth click on Properties - Calculator - Name variable as DZ (or any name) - click on Geometry and select "Heitht () Height of the current cell". DZ property has been created.
2. Creating Properties as a WellLog: go to Input tab, select Wells, right click and go to Make logs tab, select Perm and DZ and click on Make logs.
3. Exporting well logs (Perm and DZ): under Input tab, rigth click on Wells once again, select "Export all well logs in folder". It's done.

----------


## osimite

Hi,

Pls can you tell me how to Use PETREL CALCULATOR to generate depth map (from polynomial equation).

I have a TZ chart and was able to get the equation of the polynomial curve, and wanted apply the equation on INTERPRETED TIME SURFACE using PETREL CALCULATOR,

Pls can you help me with this.
It is very urgent and important to me.

jethro_osim@yahoo.com

Thnx.





> Overview of the Petrel - general what you can done and what you can not done with petrel
> So for newcommers there is a hard decision what software to use .
> For the moment on the market there several commercial packages available.
> They are
> Petrel from Schlumberger , Rms - form Roxar , Powermodel from Landmark .
> There is also inhouse software like Gocad but in order to work on them you need to work in host company . 
> The most popular are Petrel form Schlumberger and Rms from Roxar .
> It is up to you what to choose but i would advise you take Petrel and to understand the reason lets go to the past ...................
> in 2002 Schlumberger acquired Technoguide company and there product Petrel . But who are this people standing for Technoguide company ?.  Several Roxar employees for years were trying to enhance Rms with features they thought would breakthrough the product , but as usual management pay no attention to their efforts, and our heroes decided to quite . After they found Technoguide company and make they own package called Petrel . In 2 years they throw away Rms from key customer- that was there 1 win and sweet revenge....
> ...

----------


## RockyCentero

osimite,

Say F(x)=Y=2x+10 is your polynomiale function where Y is the depth you want to compute and x is your time surface, then you need to open-up the surface calculator within petrel and need to substitute the x with the time surface name and give a name to the Y which will be your newly generated depth surface, where it coud be something like this:
Depth_Surface=2*(Time_Surface)+10

Hope that will help

----------


## osimite

Thanks Buddy,
Pls how can I loate the surface calculator in Petrel? I have several seismic volumes< you recall if you are interpreting different surveys will be carried as example "survey1, survey 2, survey 3, etc" within the horizon interpretation. This i could only convert to points to eliminate the issue of sveral surveys within an Horizon interpretation.

However, I noticed that i need cannot locate the Surface Calculator. please could you guide me using the scenario i have now, through using the PETREL CALCULATOR?

you can send me email on jethro_osim@yahoo.com.

I am really grateful.

Thanks.






> osimite,
> 
> Say F(x)=Y=2x+10 is your polynomiale function where Y is the depth you want to compute and x is your time surface, then you need to open-up the surface calculator within petrel and need to substitute the x with the time surface name and give a name to the Y which will be your newly generated depth surface, where it coud be something like this:
> Depth_Surface=2*(Time_Surface)+10
> 
> Hope that will help

----------


## RockyCentero

Hi osimite,
Sorry for the confusion but Petrel language speaking when we say surface then most of the time we're refering to a 2D grid.
Anyway what you need to do first is to grid-up your seismic interpretation via the Make/Edit surface module that you'll find under the Utility package down below the process Tab.
Second, you right click into that newly generated time grid, select calculator, then you'll be back on track.
Cheers

----------


## olevin

thanks

----------


## hatemlibya

assalam alaykom 

This is very good job , thank you .
I want to ask you about seismic interpretation on petrel , will you explain it tii us?

Hatem

----------


## temr

> assalam alaykom 
> 
> This is very good job , thank you .
> I want to ask you about seismic interpretation on petrel , will you explain it tii us?
> 
> Hatem



Hello, seismic is huge domain and it can not be covered just like i done with other topics


i will advise to for a books here
RegardsSee More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## hatemlibya

thank you

----------


## Aayush Bhatnagar

A very helpful material I must say !! 

waiting for next chapters to come ....

Cheers !!

----------


## heshopet

Very useful matrieals , i hope you to continue or if u don't mind upload all chapters and data set

----------


## UsmanHWU

Temr, bro thanks for such a great piece of work.Highly appreciated as it helps alot to new guys in oil industry like myself alot. Eagerly waiting for next lessons. Thanks

----------


## temr

Thanks for your words.
People like you keep me running)
Now i am developing my program so most of my efforts are going there 
So if anyone having specific question address them here and i will do my best to answer them

----------


## greathelp2

Hello,
I need petrel 2010.1 c******-c-k only or Geoframe or  , in return i have 1. Opendtect 4.2 license 2. petrel 2009 3.K-in-g-dom 4. interactive petrophysics 5.petromod 7.rep for reserve calculation 8. Hampson Russell . contect me greathelp2@gmail.com

----------


## bendorf

Hello Friends
anybody can help me by some new demo data and courses for petre RE in versions of 2010 or 2011?
Thanks for your attention

----------


## UsmanHWU

Thanks to Ibrahim for such a nice website and for his generosity to share pet softwares. Please follow his blog for the requested material:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Temr, brother we pray that you get some holidays and continue with the tutorial ;-) thanks keep sharing

----------


## alvaedison

hi...
i have any error number 0x80080005 when i intalling geographix..anyone can help me what thats mean..please..
thanks

----------


## asma1430

/ Thank you very much Sir for this postsm, It's great..  :Peaceful: /

----------


## dante89

> Thanks to Ibrahim for such a nice website and for his generosity to share pet softwares. Please follow his blog for the requested material:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank so much

----------


## asma1430

Temr, I sent you an email. Pls reply.

See More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## alvaedison

hi master of petrel.. i was interest with your posting about petrel.. i want to lerning by my self, but when i begin downlod this link in 4share it just to exclusive to premium account.. whould you have posting for free...thanks for everithing

----------


## temr

Thanks for master))
Unfortunately the thread was done years ago so the 4share is the only place where all data was kept as is 
Try to download from there

----------


## farkhi

appreciated the way you started this thread, but it stop without any further sharing.. now no idea you will continue to spread the knowledge or you have change your mind.

Appreciate if you re-continue from where you left. Thanks for guidence

----------


## temr

I wish to but no time for the moment

----------


## andymarx077

emr, 

Please can you send me dataset (horizons, fault, well tops, well logs, deviation and any other data use to build 3D model and calculating volume) to practice. i will be very grateful. Many thanks.

----------


## andymarx077

temr,

Please can you send me dataset (horizons, fault, well tops, well logs, deviation and any other data use to build 3D model and calculating volume) to practice. i will be very grateful. Many thanks.

----------


## temr

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
here is data set i created if you will have problem with it let meknow

----------


## farkhi

Temr , do you have any Manual for Beginners, mostly manual talking about what you can do with PEtrel but how to do it is not specified.

----------


## temr

All i have i posted here

----------


## abdou2403

*Hi all;

Anybody can help to find these manuals;

Petrel 2010 - Introduction to Structural & Fault Analysis Module (RDR)
Petrel 2010 - Petrel Structural Modeling
Petrel 2010 - Workflow Editor and Uncertainty Analysis
Petrel 2010 - Applied Well Correlation
Petrel 2010 - Petrel Multipoint and Conditional Facies Modeling
Petrel 2010 - Data Management
Petrel 2010 - Fracture Modeling

regards*

----------


## Sarhad

Dear temr
Could you re-upload Petrel 2012.2.32bit program?

many thanks

----------


## jrtn

petrel 2012, only works in 64 bits

See More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## Sarhad

ok send to me the link which is uploaded the program for win 64bit.

thanks alot

----------


## Sarhad

Please, Can you shear Petrel Program with me Please, contact with this Email(sarhad.petroleum@yahoo.com)

Regards
Sarhad

----------


## Shakespear

This place may be of use for some of you on this forum

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## TakiyaD

thanks a lot, but some folder empty

----------


## Shakespear

> thanks a lot, but some folder empty



Not sure what happened. Looks like it was taken down.

Take a look here for a lot of tips

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and this

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I would suggest to download what you need because you never know when "free lunch" is OVER  :-)

----------


## spower

Is there any publication that has such a great steps for learning Petrel?

----------


## jalondhara

Thank You !!! Sir

----------


## jalondhara

Dear Sir, 

Can u send work chart to prepare Net Pay Thickness map by using petrel.. 
I have to submit Net Pay Thichness map within week so please reply as early as possible..

Thank you in Advance..

----------


## yanerosolitario

Thank's

----------


## temr

> Dear Sir, 
> 
> Can u send work chart to prepare Net Pay Thickness map by using petrel.. 
> I have to submit Net Pay Thichness map within week so please reply as early as possible..
> 
> Thank you in Advance..



I can send but this will limit your from discovery
so i will give brief guide
1. Create facies curve ( 1-pay, 0-nonpay) in your log folder
2. Create well tops defining your zone interval
3. Calculate attribute linked to zones in tops as thickness of facies 1
4. Build the map using derived attribute and make/edit map process
for every thing which is between this steps refer to manual

----------


## petengr

Thanks!

----------


## temr

To create regions in petrel you need 
2D surface with exact region geometry ( how to create it look to operation tab in surface property you will need eliminate by boundary and surface to surface operation)
and Facies model in petrophysical modelling
Once you there from the fall down tab choose assign values 
and use your surface to create new property in your grid 
the drawback of this is Petrel uses vertical projection to assign values of your 2D surface nodes to grid nodes and if your have tilted grid the results will not be the same as you will see it on 3D. In this case you can create script in workflow using following formulae


FIPNUM=if (i>=$val and i<=$val1 and j>=$val2 and j<=$val3 and k>=$val4 and k<=$val5, $fip, fipnum)
Where $val1,2,3,4,5 your boundary indexes of grid and $fip is the index of your target fipSee More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## Zhefeng

thanks for sharing!

----------


## ahmedj9579

he Pet People.
just a little question; i got a petrel model and i want to update this model with production data, reservoir pressure etc.... please can any one help me (pic, steps...) to perform this job?
gracias

----------


## dipak_m

What you want to do after updating production and pressure data in the model?

----------


## ahmedj9579

I want to review history match, to update my model. i still had three years of data to add :Frown:  .
tha last update were from 2010  and i want to add untill now.
please i need steps to perform this. thanks

----------


## dipak_m

Prepare a well wise vol file for last 3 years. Go to Petrel. Import that vol file merging with old one.

----------


## ahmedj9579

fro where can i get this well wise vol file?

----------


## dipak_m

You have to prepare a vol file. Go to Petrel RE manual or Petrel help and you will find how you prepare and import vol file.

----------


## ahmedj9579

thanks, ill try!

----------


## RichardEli

I need load stratigraphic tops in Petrel, I need your help, please

----------


## cezar 85

Hi  all 
How can open the folder that contain the well path design step by step in petrel.
Tnx all.

----------


## temr

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pijus_cool

Hi temr,



Many thanks for your effortsSee More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## mansurjanoko

do you have the video record step by step how to run petrel until modelling??

many thanks

----------


## yasirkhanjadoon

hey how i can

----------


## yasirkhanjadoon

its good

----------


## SLB

> Dear temr
> Could you re-upload Petrel 2012.2.32bit program?
> 
> many thanks



Hi Friend
I have petrel 2013.2 with all plugins
Contact me if you need by:
slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## flipper

Dear SLB,
Do you have License besides the software?

----------


## flipper

Dear SLB,
Do you have License besides the software?

----------


## mussoorie

Thanx a lot

----------


## vanthai88

Hi Everybody. This is link tutorial use Petrel. But it is very difficult with me. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. If everybody have video, or book guide for beginner, everybody can share in forum. or can send for me as follow mail: vanthai88@gmail.com. Thank.

----------


## yinchuan_jones_163

Thanks for sharing

----------


## SLB

> Dear SLB,
> Do you have License besides the software?



Yes friend

----------


## rhett21

Hello everyone! Anyone here has a petrel 2012.1 license? I will really appreciate it. Thank you so much! I am a graduating student so I want to study petrel. Hehe thanks! I would appreciate if there are many plugins plus tutorial.

----------


## rhett21

Hello there everyone, I have a problem in importing and exporting data, I am trying to export all data from temr's egpetgmodel, but when I import it, it loses its '3D' properties, no elevation/curvature. Where did I go wrong? What did I miss? Thank you so much! I will be waiting for your reply.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## rhett21

Hello there everyone, I have a problem in importing and exporting data, I am trying to export all data from temr's egpetgmodel, but when I import it, it loses its '3D' properties, no elevation/curvature. Where did I go wrong? What did I miss? Thank you so much! I will be waiting for your reply.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hprseis

Good Thanks

----------


## petroboll

Any have petrel 2013 manual?

----------


## ariegeologist

Nice!,

Thank you... :Smile: )

----------


## mustaphageol

thanks a lot for this website 





> Folks now i have time to start petrel course so as usual all extra data will be loaded to 4shared folder 
> The course i will introduce will cover almost all areas except seismic - the reason is for seismic you need to use more advance tools like IESX or Charizma, petrel only suitable for visualization and express analysis.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] folder with chapters
> ...

----------


## Lucetta

Ayax could you please send me that word file. I just discovered this group and the file will be very useful to me.

My e-mail is lucetta1704@yahoo.com.

Thanks a lot






> Hi dudes!
> 
> I take *the information that TEMR* was share with the community Egepet.net and concentrate the advance in a *word file*  in order to do more easy follow this help "PETL Step by step".
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## karakurt2

Hello,

Is it possible to increase thickness of two bottom layers of upscaled grid in Petrel? This layers is situated on 6 meters below of GWC and they does not influence on the reservoir reserves.

----------


## karakurt2

Hello,

Is it possible to increase thickness of two bottom layers of upscaled grid in Petrel? This layers is situated on 6 meters below of GWC and they does not influence on the reservoir reserves.

----------


## typndvd1979

Thank you for your material.

----------


## abdullah_ikhlas

Hello there everyone, I'm very keen to learn how to use Petrel, but unfortunately I don't the have the software yet. Does anyone have and kindly willing to share the free Petler installer?. Thanks for the helps.

----------


## temr

> Hello there everyone, I'm very keen to learn how to use Petrel, but unfortunately I don't the have the software yet. Does anyone have and kindly willing to share the free Petler installer?. Thanks for the helps.



Abdullah, your request is vialoting forum terms and conditions, i will remoove your post shortly, sorry.

----------


## asekasekjoss

Thank you very much for this reading material!

See More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## pegyyy

hi every body
I'm a beginner in reservoir simulation! I'm working on co2 sequestration and using eclipse office to plot results. i need to plot sw vs. distance but in eclipse i only can plot vs time!! some one told me i can use petrel to plot this graph. i really appreciate if some one guide me through this!

----------


## pegyyy

hi every body
I'm a beginner in reservoir simulation! I'm working on co2 sequestration and using eclipse office to plot results. i need to plot sw vs. distance but in eclipse i only can plot vs time!! some one told me i can use petrel to plot this graph. i really appreciate if some one guide me through this!

----------


## temr

You need to import recurrent data ( sw from restart file) from eclipse  to petrel 
you can use ether petrel or my utility which i will post later
In petrel you have distance to wells (geometry modelling) 
by creating this property you can filter cells with sw (restart) by distanse , getting mean and plot this data

----------


## MIROINE

Does any one has good experience with left hand grid orientation in Petrel, I am importing an Eclipse model that was made in RMS with some includes files (Fault seal calculation) that Petrel does not convert with (Petrel Converter) if I modify my export coordinates than when I run my case and import it again to look at 3D data, the grid are totally flipped, if I use the left hand coordinates and include my file in the data keyword editor than it will not be at the right coordinates as it s not left handed by default.... does any one have a tip on how to solve it

----------


## gianlux73

Thank you very much for your work

----------


## hatemlibya

thanks alot

----------


## griseldum

Thank you so much!

----------


## gyasibob

can anyone email all chapters for step by step manual

gyasibob@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## bobbyZ

no more lessons from long time :/

----------


## temr

They will be soon ..
Trust me)

----------


## temr

They will be soon ..
Trust me)

----------


## Atif Ismail

Asalaam o Aalikum, Hi


That,s very effective. kindly carry on.See More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## jahsan99

HI , Can any one suggest development strategy for maximum recovery and wells model in petrel and simulator is eclispe100 - I dont know how and which parameters to fill in the prediction/depletion and water injection prediction rules. Here is the link to the model i am working, I have basic idea of how petrel works since I am very new to petrel and eclipse (gives me convergence problem), any help will be appreciated.
Here is the link to the model: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## temr

Noone here will make a work for you)
Read the forum there are a lot of threads with 'how to' instruction.
The guideline for any model optimization is to limit difference between oil RF and SweepFactor

----------


## temr

Some useful utilities
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Olalekange

How to import well top. Thanks

----------


## Olalekange

How to tie wells

----------


## Olalekange

How to tie wells

----------


## temr

> How to tie wells



To read manual and tie

----------


## mrpeteng

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hi guys,

 I have a problem running simple simulation, when I pressed run in the "Define Simulation Case", I get "eclrun.exe is not on the path".

There's also this message that appears:
message: Simulation Case is valid
Warning: Threshold pressure (THRESHPT) is not supported by the simulator and has not been exported to deck

What is that mean? 
Is there something wrong with the values in my fluid model? Rock physics function?

Or there's a problem with the software I'm using?

Anyway, I'm using Petrel 2013. And have not yet installed Eclipse.

----------


## mrpeteng

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hi guys,

 I have a problem running simple simulation, when I pressed run in the "Define Simulation Case", I get "eclrun.exe is not on the path".

There's also this message that appears:
message: Simulation Case is valid
Warning: Threshold pressure (THRESHPT) is not supported by the simulator and has not been exported to deck

What is that mean? 
Is there something wrong with the values in my fluid model? Rock physics function?

Or there's a problem with the software I'm using?

Anyway, I'm using Petrel 2013. And have not yet installed Eclipse.

----------


## 6thgear

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Hi guys,
> ...



You need to install Eclipse to run ECLRUN.

----------


## crap326

in file tab right click on well folder and select import file

----------


## collinsakasiugwu

Please My Petrel 2013 keeps losing the license each time I run it on my Windows 10, sometimes it runs without interruption, does anyone have the solution please share

See More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## doziej84

> Please My Petrel 2013 keeps losing the license each time I run it on my Windows 10, sometimes it runs without interruption, does anyone have the solution please share



install petrel 2014, 2013 license has issues of license getting lost.

----------


## doziej84

Plesae can someone, anyone share petrel 2014 tutorials/manuals. well appreciated.

thanks

----------


## aligeo75

thank u soooo much

----------


## temr

RR1 Making Maps ( no grid)
Step1. Gross MAP 
The GrossThicknessMap is the thickness between 2 Surfaces (top-Bottom)
You can make it either substructing TopSurface from TopSurface (Zmin-Zmax) or make it from your Tops , by extrapolating values of zone thickness. I personally advise you first to build TopMap and BottomMap from make edit process and then create GrossThichnessMap. Since extrapolating Thickness of zone directly from tops could lead to abnormal results 
Step2. Net Map (ratio)
Net is normally given as NTG curve at your logs or you can load them as tops value for each zone
One you make attribute for your tops or load NTG as user attribute you can extrapolate NTG as surface in MakeEdit surface process. I personally advise you to use moving average algo
Step3. Net Map (thickness) 
once you have GrossMap you can in Calculator get NetMap by NetMap=GrossMap*NtgMap
Step4. Net Pay map
Net pay is something Pay or in another words laying above OWC contact (gas or oil) , so to get this you need to go to step 1, but calculate GrossRock above contact which is surface. To do this in Surface settings assign to Contact value all Z which are less that COntact value. Once you do it for Top and Bottom you repite Step 1 and you will get Bulk volume ABOVE contact.
Now you go to Step 4.
Enjoy

----------


## Bi Sparks

Hi Everyone, i see this thread is quite old. I am new to this forum tho, can anyone share me details on how to build a velocity model in petrel. I use 2014.2 currently and yes....i have gone thru all 18 pages of the thread, none refering to such tutorial. Good job everyone, especially Temr, God bless ya effort.

----------


## temr

RR#3
Velocity model.
In simplicity siesmic is arrray which records time signal have been sent from source and time signal was red as reflected by probe.
So the physics is following - two media with different density will reflect back energy while wave will pass border of this two media .
So this border will give you time signal travel to and reflect from . So time is double.
Since we live in world where 3 dimention is lenth we need to transform the time to depth.
This can be done by several ways the easiest is to make interval model where you assign for each interval velocity
Let say you have 2 horizons 
first one have T1 - time surface ,  Z1 - depth surface
Second have  T2 - time surface ,  Z2 - depth surface
So you will need to build 2 interval model 
Fo interval 0 to Z1 you velocity model will be described as 
V1=(Z1/T1)*2000
For second interval from Z1 to Z2 your velocity model will be described as
V2=((Z2-Z1)/(T2-T1))*2000
And so on 
You can use this rule with checkshots also
Regards

----------


## mj2991

hello guys !
trying to use petrel for gas condensate reservoir modelling, need help or advice for fluid and reservoir simulation. im new with petrel so will appreciate any help or materials.

----------


## ali1147

thanks temr

----------


## mj2991

pls can someone shed some light on how to import a zmfvd file into petrel* im new with petrel and im trying to simulate a gas condensate resetvoir on petrel.Thanks

----------


## UsmanHWU

Dear Temr. Thanks for your kind help to community. Can you share Petrel step by step links again or share the files to my email muhammad.mech@gmail.com

Please help me out. Best wishes

----------


## joronikolov

Somebody to share lic file for Petrel 2014.1.
My expired at 01 March 2018.
Thanks.

----------


## Psyqhical

hello, this might sounds a little bit out of topic and since im totally new in this forum, i dont know where should i post this question, thus i would like to ask a certain question regarding petrel, where im currently working on low salinity waterflooding in for oil recovery, and unfortunately, i couldnt find any option for changing the salinity of water compared to compositional injection like carbon dioxide, the only things i can find out is to change the water injection rates.

See More: Petrel Step by Step

----------


## rrkumar50

thanks bro

----------


## temr

Hello everyone.

If you have any question on "howto" in petrel post it here.

The question reagrding software cracs will be banned in this thread 

Reagrds
Victor

----------

